# PRIDE: Total Elimination 2007



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

This years Grand Prix tournament was originally scheduled for May 20th (round 1), July (round 2) and Sept 30th (semis & finals).

It has now been postponed to start on July 16th. With rounds 2 and round 3 to take place in the fall time.



MMAWEEKLY said:


> With the recent postponement of this year’s highly anticipated Pride Lightweight Grand Prix, fans were uncertain as to when the event would finally take place. They didn’t have to wait long as DSE executive Nobuhiko Takada recently revealed the first round the tournament would happen on July 16th. The second and third rounds are expected to occur sometime in September and November.
> 
> The ownership of Pride officially changes over on May 1st. Pride 35 is slated to take place sometime in June and will be the first show under the newly formed Pride FC Worldwide. The event is expected to happen in California at a venue that has yet to be announced


*FORMAT*

*1st Show*
-16 Fighters
-8 Tournament Fights
-Plus Non-Tournament Bouts

*2nd Show*
-8 Fighters
-4 Tournament Fights
-Plus Non-Tournament Bouts

*3rd Show*

Part 1: Semi Finals
-4 Fighters
-2 Tournament Fights
-Plus Non Tournament Bouts

Part 2: Finals
-2 Fighters
-1 Tournament Fight

*Reserve Fights can occur throughout the Tournament. Basically if someone is unable to compete they are replaced by the winner of the reserve match.

*PARTICIPANTS*

Pride FC Lightweights (145-155 lb.)

Fighters To Be Decided on in the near future!

UPDATE! Well Pride looks to be dead right now so who knows what going on


----------



## CroCop#1UFCfan (Dec 31, 2006)

it's good that they are starting to release info quicker. Hopefully the fights for Total Elimination are announced soon.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

any news what weight classes? in any event, you can bet we'll see a noticable number of UFC fighters! should be great; as PRIDE's premier attraction, the GP always delivers the best MMA action!!!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

pt447 said:


> any news what weight classes? in any event, you can bet we'll see a noticable number of UFC fighters! should be great; as PRIDE's premier attraction, the GP always delivers the best MMA action!!!


*This GP is going to be a Lightweight tournament! Should be good. :thumbsup: *


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i cant wait for the lightweight GP... i just hope that alot of fighters arnt under contract and cant participate


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Hopefully Nick Diaz is not suspended during the GP


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Pride Total Elimination 2007*

May 20, 2007
Tokyo, Japan

This years Grand Prix tournament will be for the Lightweight division! More info to come.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> Hopefully Nick Diaz is not suspended during the GP


*He won't be in the tournament. He is suspended until August and the tournament starts in May.

Thread merged with official thread.*


----------



## HowWePlay_77 (Oct 10, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *He won't be in the tournament. He is suspended until August and the tournament starts in May.
> 
> Thread merged with official thread.*


Damn...I wanted another Gomi vs. Diaz without Diaz being high and with Gomi actually caring about winning.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

isnt yo daddy and matt huges going to be in this


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

and Sherk


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Nice!* Melendez & Aurelio....c'mon boys.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

After seeing Roger Huerto at UFC 69, It would be awesome to see him in the Grand Prix


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

It just keeps gettin better and better heres the list so far:
*
Matt Hughes
Diego Sanchez 
Luiz Buscape 
Marcus Aurelio 
Luiz Azevedo 
Gilbert Melendez 
Joachim Hansen 
Tatsuya Kawajiri 
Mitsuhiro Ishida 
Shinya Aoki 
Hayato "Mach" Sakurai
and 
Takanori Gomi*


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> *Nice!* Melendez & Aurelio....c'mon boys.


Nice picks. Those two would be in my top 3 picks so far. Its good that aurelio is back.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

UnseenKing said:


> It just keeps gettin better and better heres the list so far:
> *
> Matt Hughes
> Diego Sanchez
> ...


Some sweet names, and yes too bad Diaz wont be there, but oh well, gotta go with it.

I'm lookin forward to Aoki showing people out there he's a real contender.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

UnseenKing said:


> After seeing Roger Huerto at UFC 69, It would be awesome to see him in the Grand Prix


Best fight of the night, and best I've seen in awhile.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> It just keeps gettin better and better heres the list so far:
> *
> Matt Hughes
> Diego Sanchez
> ...


Is this official or just your opinion on who should compete?


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

This is supposed to be official, though I got it from a forum on Myspace


----------



## biggysmall2 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Tickets?*

Does anyone know how to get tickets for this event from the US? I'm going to be in Tokyo on May 20 and for the life of me I can't figure out where I can get tickets.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

So just wondering, will the weight max out at 160??? 

I just cant see a Matt Hughes at 155 and he will have trouble even reaching 160.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

One thing you guys have to remember is that poster was created by DSE not PRIDE Worldwide, which are the new owners of PRIDE. DSE could have put Giant Silva on the poster if they wanted to. It doesn't mean it's gonna happen.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

it's been postponed 

from Pride's English website:


> To all the PRIDE FC Fans --- We would like to make an official announcement that our upcoming event "PRIDE Lightweight Grand Prix 2007 1st ROUND" scheduled to be held on Sunday, May 20th was postponed to a date that will be announced in the near future.
> 
> 
> We are currently in a situation where Dream Stage Entertainment Inc. is in the process of transitioning to our new company PRIDE FC Worldwide.
> ...


I hope its not postponed to long...them worried about production worries me, i don't think it can get much better than it is.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> One thing you guys have to remember is that poster was created by DSE not PRIDE Worldwide, which are the new owners of PRIDE. DSE could have put Giant Silva on the poster if they wanted to. It doesn't mean it's gonna happen.


Quoted for truth. The only fighter actually locked into the LWGP is Satoru Kitaoka, and given Pride's record on these things, that's far from a sure bet also.

On a side note: Why is the message stating that the LWGP has been postponed signed Dream Stage Entertainment Inc? I thought they no longer owned Pride...:dunno:


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Pride Worldwide doesn't officially take over till May 1st. That's why the LWGP was postponed. They would only have 19 days to promote the event.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Question to Grabaka or Kam(I haven't been checking the newsites for a while). Where are these Gomi-Hansen rumors coming from?(top corner of site). Is it just word of mouth?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

ya that caught my eye too i was like WTF but hopefully its true so my boy gomi can avange that loss


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty sure Hughes and Diego are not gonna be in this thing. They would need some AIDS to drop to 155-160.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*As far as I know it's a strong rumor. Think of it as uncomfirmed rumor. It's the Lightweight division, that will include Hansen and Gomi for sure.

I wish Pride Worldwide would hurry and post something on the official site. 

Grabaka might have more info.*


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *As far as I know it's a strong rumor. Think of it as uncomfirmed rumor. It's the Lightweight division, that will include Hansen and Gomi for sure.
> 
> I wish Pride Worldwide would hurry and post something on the official site.
> 
> Grabaka might have more info.*


I know, its crazy. I check Pridefc.com like twice a day or more and it hasn't been updated in 7 weeks.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i take it the finals will not be in the US... so fighters can fight more than once per day? unless california is ok with it...


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i take it the finals will not be in the US... so fighters can fight more than once per day? unless california is ok with it...


Probably the second show will be in the US or maybe none of the 3 tournament shows. Pride 35 will likely be in the US.


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

yura homer couse he would whip everyones ass one that card


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> It just keeps gettin better and better heres the list so far:
> *
> Matt Hughes
> Diego Sanchez
> ...


Let's go Rubberband Man. Shiny Aoki's a savage. I hope he gets Hughes in the first round and submits his ass. Or Sanchez.

Hansen's a beast too. That's my pick for the final, regardless of who's competing, but this roster looks a little bit wierd. I know guys have already thrown it our there, but Matt Hughes would need to cut one of his arms off to cut to 155. I hope he does fight at that weight, but I doubt it.

Keep us posted on when we find this out for sure.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i thought this event was cancelled...


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i thought this event was cancelled...


Yeah me too. What is going on?


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't see it happening.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Keep The Hope Alive!!!!!


----------



## jam696 (Jun 18, 2007)

the best striker about at the moment


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

jam696 said:


> the best striker about at the moment


who are you talking about?


----------



## skyhead22 (Feb 4, 2007)

gonna be good


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

*..maybe Its Just Me..*

I hate Matt Hughes and generally like a Pride fighter over a UFC fighter, but if Matt could make the weight, I don't see anybody at 155 beating him. Even Gomi or Aurileo at the top of their game would get thrown around like a ragdoll in the ring against the juiced up Hughes. I feel the same way with Sherk in the tournement except he is not as strong and doesn't have as good of a chin. I'm sorry to say it but IMO, with Matt Hughes at 160.. this tournament would be over before it started.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

i am not a hughes fan either but i agree. he is scary strong even for the elite wrestler that he is and unbelievably fast for being a kinda little stubby dude


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sick of Hughes myself, but I would love to see him in this and watch someone pull a huge upset over him.


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if this event has been cancellled for good or is it still happening? I would hope Dana wouldn't deprive us of a great LW tourny but from what I'm hearing is that it has been cancellled...
Anyone know for sure?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Dana and friends screwed PRIDE over so its probably safe to say there will be no GP this year. Infact, PRIDE will probably have no more events whatsoever.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

cabby said:


> Dana and friends screwed PRIDE over so its probably safe to say there will be no GP this year. Infact, PRIDE will probably have no more events whatsoever.


Yeah, check out all the UFC ads on the PRIDE website. I was hoping PRIDE would stay somewhat independent and sometimes do tournaments against UFC fighters. It could have been interesting.


----------



## NoRoidsAllowed! (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm sure we've all figured that Dana (Zuffa) BS'ed about keeping Pride going. All they ever wanted to do was to buy it out, steal its top fighters, and then leave Pride to wilt away... This UFC vs. Pride thing is a joke! It's more like Pride vs. Pride! Dana knows the UFC doesn't stack-up to Pride so he had to recruit top Pride fighters to the UFC...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Dana knows the UFC doesn't stack-up to Pride so he had to recruit top Pride fighters to the UFC...


Well, Zuffa did buy Pride, and basically crushed it, so I'd say the UFC does stack-up to Pride. In fact, the UFC is still going strong, while Pride is taking the dirt nap.


----------

